# Small Dog With GSD



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have a 3 year old male, neutered, low energy, very sweet, beautiful long haired, old fashioned GSD. His name is Riley and he is 87 pounds. He isn't fully matured but is good with my 3 and 4 year old grandchildren. They are a bit cautious around him and prefers to be on the couch when he is running loose but definitely does better with their parents not around. 

We have always had a big dog and a little dog and at least 2 cats. We are one little dog shy of our pack. Riley does great with the cats. One loves him and gives him kisses. One hisses at him but then again he'll stop and be fine with Riley. They will even lie very close together in proximity. He is just a wacky cat.

We have had Papillons for years but had them with a collie. I finally talked my husband into letting me have a GSD as I put up with his constantly barking Collies for years!! 

We were dog free and 2 cats when we got Riley as a puppy. I did go to a breeder that could give me size and temperament and I wanted a long haired as they shed less. Temperament was necessary as I have 14 grandchildren ages 3 months to 27 years. I wanted the biggest pup in the litter, low energy and a sweet temperament and they delivered on all of that.

We lost our last Papillon before we got Riley. Riley has only been exposed to our 2 cats not including the many dogs and kids and places for socialization.

My husband is missing having a Papillon and wants to get another. The breeders are fierce and don't want to let the breed get too popular so there is a high demand and puppy mill response. I have been searching for an adult rescue for months and found nothing so we may have to get a puppy. They range from 8-11 pounds, the males usually 10-11 pounds. Of course a puppy will be very small.

Has anyone had an experience with adding a small dog to the GSD family. Riley doesn't realize he is a BIG dog. He loves to be in the house with us but lets us know when it is time for outside play or to stare and bark at our neighbors dogs. He can be tired out from ball play in our yard. We have a very large lot in our neighborhood. Actually it is the largest and we chose it because we had 5 kids.

Riley had unnecessary hip surgery on both hips because I believed the vet and not the breeder. To my defense she didn't even mention water therapy until after the surgery, nor did the surgeon until after the surgeries. He did have very wobbly hips at 7 months and x-rays did show the leg bone was not in the hip socket properly.

I think that covers all the pertinent information.

My question is, has anybody put a small dog with a GSD and what problems if any did you have. I have seen GSD with Papillons in photos. My paps have all been fearless and don't know they are little dogs. During playtime and ball chasing the papillon would race our collie and latch onto it's fur when he got ahead of her. Sometimes all the way back with the collie having the ball. A collie's temperament is very sweet. He never, ever snapped or stepped on our Pap.

Our GSD has no problem standing on our foot and he has a big foot. I know I can keep the puppy safe but I really would like some advice on having a Pap and GSD living together so I need some comments from people with little dogs and their GSD. I know the Pap will not be afraid of the GSD. It's more like putting the two sizes together forever. Paps can live to 15 years.

I hope there are a few of you that have had this experience to share. It doesn't matter if it is good or bad. I just want to know how others have done with a situation such as this.

I really look forward to what you have to say.

So........1, 2, 3.......GO!

Bebe


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My female is good with small dogs. I had a foster beagle over the summer and she was great with him. I did not put my males with him, they are not as good as she is so I don't take a chance. It all depends on the dog.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's my GSD playing with my room-mate's chiweenie (chi-mini-daschund cross)! As you can see, they got along great!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Topper our chihuahua Max and Luna all get along. There is always management with a dog 8 times the size of the other. we make sure our chihuahua out chi is in his crate when we leave the house just as a precaution. When we got our gsd Max as a pup there was some managing as Max wanted to play with the grumpy chi. It all worked out as no one was allowed to be harassed. They all get along great. Max watches over the little chihuahua when he goes potty. We do have a lot of foxes and Hawks that can easily swoop up our 8 year old 7lb chihuahua. n


[URL=http://s358.photobucket.com/user/jenny07/media/image_zps3kvl7k5p.png.html]


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My only concern would be accidental injury. If your dog is fine with small animals (cats), then I don't see why he wouldn't be okay with a small dog. Papillons have delicate legs so that would be a concern to me. I had a pap and he spent a lot of time on the couch when the German Shepherd was in close proximity. There was never any aggression towards him, however.

I also had a shih tzu with my current GSD. My shih hated him hehe. My GSD was the puppy in the scenario, but of course quickly outstripped my old man dog. He learned to be respectful of his space and to ignore the snapping, growling and grumbling that the little old dog did. 

I got my papillon unexpectedly when a rescue I volunteered for had him come in. He was 11 months old at the time (according to his paperwork. I really think he was older than that). You never know what might appear. I know we have a papillon rescue in our state. You might look into small breed/breed specific rescues in your state.


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

As long as they get along the real concern or issue would be accidental injury. I have a pair of GSD male/female that get along great with my parents Shih Tzu's just fine that are a male/female pair. My male GSD who is 7 is gentle as anything with them, the female not as much and I wouldn't leave them unsupervised together. Female GSD wants to get the female shih tzu going and play wrestle which we have always discouraged and isn't an actual problem. 

We don't live together so its just visits but we still don't let them run free in the yard together. An accidental collision would be serious or could be fatal for the small dogs. Neither of mine are clumsy but I still just would never risk it.


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you for responding.


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't think I fully understand how the answering works here. I thought I was addressing an individual and and it just went to the top of the list. So, I will thank all of for your experience and sharing information with me. I have been watching Papillon rescue. I do miss having one. Also, I thought I would be notified if someone answered my question which is why there is such a delay in my responses. ? My apologies.


----------

